# 1st Fatty



## stealthchef (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, I finally got around to making my first fatty. I went with a cheeseburger style in hopes that the kids would dig in.













IMG_4647.JPG



__ stealthchef
__ Jun 8, 2017






I'll admit, my bacon-weaving skills aren't the best, but that part turned out better than my last attempt (an ill-fated bacon-bowl that never even got off the launchpad).













IMG_4648.JPG



__ stealthchef
__ Jun 8, 2017


















IMG_4650.JPG



__ stealthchef
__ Jun 8, 2017






All in all things turned out great. The only problem was that by the time it was done it was almost 10pm. I had a house full of walking zombies.













IMG_4658.JPG



__ stealthchef
__ Jun 8, 2017


















IMG_4659.JPG



__ stealthchef
__ Jun 8, 2017






At least I had one friend that was wide-awake and hungry...













IMG_4663.JPG



__ stealthchef
__ Jun 8, 2017


----------



## sauced (Jun 8, 2017)

LOL....looks good, did the zombies like it?

Also....what time did you put the fattie into the smoker? What temp? They really take a couple of hours, maybe 3 at the most.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2017)

It may not be a perfect looking fattie, but it sure looks delicious!

I'm giving you a point for a real good first try!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 9, 2017)

SC, G ood job on the fatty ,I hope you and the cat enjoyed it! point


----------



## stealthchef (Jun 10, 2017)

Sauced: I didn't actually get it on the grid till about 7:30. It was kind of windy so temps stayed to the lower side of my 225-250F range. I could have pulled it off earlier, but my wife is pregnant, so I tend to put a little extra doneness to things. Paranoia.

MyManSmokinAl: That's a charity point. I didn't go with quality bacon or beef. This was more of a fridge-cleaning expedition. Given how my previous bacon-weave projects crashed and burned I didn't want to risk much money on a potential fail. If I'd have done this on a Saturday with the good stuff I think I'd have gotten a better result. However I put in some extra karma for that point since our relatives that watch the kids while we work asked for some more Memorial Day ribs. I smoked a pair of racks for them last night while I was mixing in the studio. They are now gone.

CrazyMoon: Thanks for the point sir. Samantha decided against the fatty offering. She just wanted to stare and intimidate. Spook snuck in and ate it.


----------



## bigsmokemd (Jun 18, 2017)

Your bacon weaving skills don't look bad at all! Pairing it with tots was the right choice btw haha


----------

